# Sticky violin neck?



## Sinjai

(Sorry if this is in the wrong section - wasn't quite sure where to post.)

My violin neck (and recently the strings a bit) has gotten sort of... sticky. It's difficult to move around and change positions. Does anyone know what to do to clean/lubricate the strings and neck of a violin without damaging anything?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

There are special cleaning fluids available that can be obtained from musical instrument stores (the ones that sell instruments and/or accessories/supplies): e.g. the Kyser Dr Stringfellow range. Each bottle shouldn't cost more than a few dollars and lasts for quite a while.

I'm not an expert, but I'm pretty sure you need different fluids for the strings and the wood. Kyser, the brand I'm familiar with, has "lem-oil" for fret- and fingerboards (also safe for cleaning residue from the rest of the instrument) and cleaner/lubricant for the strings.


----------



## GraemeG

If it's just strings and the fingerboard itself (NOT the varnished wood of the instrument), then plain old alcohol wipes are fine. And cheap.
cheers,
GG


----------



## Sinjai

GraemeG said:


> If it's just strings and the fingerboard itself (NOT the varnished wood of the instrument), then plain old alcohol wipes are fine. And cheap.
> cheers,
> GG


It's not just the fingerboard.

In conclusion, go to a music store and buy something there?


----------

